# Boots Kidded... Meet Spice(question pg2)



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Wahoo! I am so happy.  :dance: :leap: :clap: :stars: :wahoo:

I went to the barn this morning and she was finally showing signs of labor. She kidded at 12pm today, right on her due date, and a :girl: ! Since it was a single it was a bit big for her, she is a small doe anyways. When she first started pushing I couldn't see anything. Finally I saw a hoof but nothing else. So I put a finger in and found the other hoof a bit back so I pulled it out. She kept pushing with no progress she I checked to make sure the nose was in there. It was but she just wasn't progressing she I decided I should pull a bit. No budging... So my mom grabbed a hold of the legs and started pulling and stretching her cha cha a bit so she wouldn't tear so bad. We finally got the kid out after what seemed like forever but I am sure wasn't. I was so nervous because the kids tounge was sticking out. But she is fine and so is mom. Boots still did tear a fair amount around her cha cha. Anything I should watch for? Should I start her on pen even though I only put 2 fingers in her?

Boots is being a great mom and cleaning everything in sight. Poor Spice probably wishes she had a brother or sister to share the licking with.

Spice is awesome and despite taking a while to come out and being pulled she is really hyper. Sucking on everything and going around the stall with her mom chasing after her.

I managed to get some colostrum from her since she was really full. She was really easy to milk and just stood there.

Wow I am glad Boots is done. Hopefully I can catch up on my sleep before Anna goes.

Boots and Spice:
Ouch!:









Mmm tastes yummy:









Spots:



























And a spot on my face:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Boots Kidded... Meet Spice*

Oh Ashely CONGRATS!!!

She is beautiful.

I lvoe it when they are so attentive to their kids. 

I am so excited for you :stars:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Boots Kidded... Meet Spice*

Thanks! She is so cute! I just love the spots on her face. 

Very independent already though. And bigger than Angie or Bambi was when they were born.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Boots Kidded... Meet Spice*

What a cutie!!! She is so adorable! :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Boots Kidded... Meet Spice*

singles are usually pretty big. Storm is bigger then Kitten who will be 5 weeks this week!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Boots Kidded... Meet Spice*

Congratulations!!! That is so wonderful that you got her out ok and its a girl!!! If I only put a few fingers in I don't give pen. If I have to go all the way in then I do put them on penicillin.

By the way that doeling is GORGEOUS!!!! I LOVE buckskins!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Boots Kidded... Meet Spice*

Ok, I wont put her on Pen then. I was wicked nervous since I haven't had to assist before. It's a good thing my mom was there.

And Thanks! I really didn't think I was going to get another buckskin, but I am thrilled that I did. I LOVE them too! :wahoo:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Boots Kidded... Meet Spice*

Oh she's beautiful! Don't you wonder how a kid that big can fit in a goat that small?!

I was a little tentative about my first delivery...but I'd read how if you straighten out that leg so the "elbows" don't catch it's easier on the doe. So, now I just give them a little tug (with a contraction of course) and out they come! I'm sure the doe appreciates it! Good job!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Boots Kidded... Meet Spice*

Congrats! She's so beautiful! :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Boots Kidded... Meet Spice*

Congratulations! :girl: So very glad that she and mom are healthy even with a little help from you...very pretty little girl too! I wouldn't think there should be a need to put Boots on a antibiotic...she will heal just fine...be sore for a little while but you only went a finger or two in..I wouldn't feel the need to "stick" her.

Dontcha love it when the moms are super attentive? Makes for very healthy kids!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Boots Kidded... Meet Spice*

I love her markings. I haven't seen the white spots on a buckskins face before.

She slept in my lap tonight and it just makes me melt when they do that.  Boots had to stand right next to me and clean me almost the whole time.


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Boots Kidded... Meet Spice*

What a beauty  I just love the buckskin broken with white! Congrats!!
Candy


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Boots Kidded... Meet Spice*

 she is soooooooooo cute  congratulations


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Boots Kidded... Meet Spice*

Spice is a feisty little thing! Jumped on her moms head today, stuck her tongue out and made bucky sounds! :roll:

Boots is doing great! I am so proud of her. I put her up on the milking stand to eat today and since one side was so full I decided to milk her out a bit. She just stood there for me. Didn't even lift her leg up! :shocked:

Oh and I weighed Spice today. She is around 4.5 to 5 lbs!

More pics:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Boots Kidded... Meet Spice(more pics)*

awe she is just adorable


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Boots Kidded... Meet Spice(more pics)*

She is cute!! and big!!! Love her color.

When Hazel kidded her single doe wasn't huge but it was larger than normal. She did tear her cha cha a bit and was extremely swollen(like 10 times the normal size) so we made a mix of hypericum tincture and calendula tincture and sprayed that on every time we were in the barn. We mixed it with olive oil so that it stuck on her longer. The swelling went down in a couple days. You can get those two things at your health food store probably. We didn't put Hazel on pencillin(I really don't like using pen) but we gave her large doses of vitamin C twice a day.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Boots Kidded... Meet Spice(more pics)*

She is a big girl! Congrats!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Is it normal to not to be able to find any horn buds? I can't find any on Spice at all. Do they need to grow in still? :shrug:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't usually feel doe's buds at birth. More like 4-7 days old. :coffee2:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Usually the baby does can't be felt til they are a few days old....now the bucklings I think are born with nubs! At least all my lil' boys have come "armed"! :ROFL:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I posted first, I posted first! heeheee :greengrin:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:slapfloor: thanks, I just wanted to make sure. I've only had one doe so far and I could feel hers when she was born. All the rest have been boys and they come out ready to be burned. lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

some girls need to be done as soon as boys while others take longer - depends on the different mothers I suppose :shrug:


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

*Congrats!*
:leap: :thumb: :clap: :stars: :dance: :wave: :wahoo: 
How cute! I also love the coloring. My Wind had only one kid and cleans everything insite! I feel sorry for Luna because if Wind keeps cleaning her little butt it is going to get sore. Does Boots do that too?

Suellen


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh yes! Boots is still cleaning everything in sight. If I hold Spice then she will lick me and Spice. Boots is being a very good mom but she still seems to lose Spice all the time. Spice will go find a nice place to sleep and then Boots will go crazy thinking she has lost her. :slapfloor:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

wow she is huge beside the mum. Good job


----------

